# Now ipo



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It doesn't cover the realease date, but I direct you to here none the less.....http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/2013-now-ipo-binding-used-and-reviewed/


----------



## justchillinyo (Sep 12, 2012)

Haven't demoed, but have heard that they are interesting. The physics makes some sense, but IMO, the difference will be subtle. I'm a fan of flex anywhere I can find it, so i'll prob try these out eventually.

Here is another review: Binding Review: 12-13 NOW IPO


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

I demoed the NOW bindings for a weekend at the end of the last season at the recommendation of a local shop tech. I was skeptical, but figured I'd give it a try.

Other than feeling more of the flex of the board, I really didn't notice much difference between traditional bindings and the NOW bindings, especially in turn initiation. That is not to say it isn't there. What I did notice that for the first time all season I wasn't suffering from foot pain and my legs were not tired at the end of the day. I had spent all season trying to find the right boot/binding/insole combination to make the foot cramps tolerable. My boots (size 10 reduced footprint in several brands) fit the heel cup perfectly. Surprisingly I liked how few adjustments the bindings have. By the end of the weekend, I seriously considered telling the shop that my board was stolen, because I didn't want to return a part of the only boot/binding/insole that allowed me to ride without foot pain.

I picked up my pair for this season from the local shop yesterday. Build quality is nice. The buckles seem to be much improved from the demo model.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Best fucking binding I rode for this season! It makes so much more sense you can get more snap out of your toes and heels.


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm hopeful more reviews will begin popping up confirming what Burton and Smerdy said.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Slightly on/off topic.

How does the Now binding compare to something like the Burton Genesis ?

Also where did all the stiff freeride bindings go?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

binarypie said:


> Slightly on/off topic.
> 
> How does the Now binding compare to something like the Burton Genesis ?
> 
> Also where did all the stiff freeride bindings go?


Flow NX2-RS, Burton Diode, Ride El Hefe, K2 Company, Flux DMCC, Raiden Machine... what do you mean where'd they go?


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Question for those who have demoed these bindings.

It seems with this design, highbacks are not as important to generate heel pressure anymore. I am correct to assume going highback less is the best way to ride with these?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's how it was designed.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

pencap75 said:


> Anyone demo these yet?
> Any word on release date and price?


Word on the street is MSRP of like $289.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

hellj6882 | eBay

I would have bought a pair if the discount was as much as they had DMCC Lights last year. At $20 less than MSRP shipped, I'll stick with the normal places


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Read every review written, watched all the videos I could find, and now I'm pretty much set on picking up a pair of these. Really just a matter of deciding which color and whether to put them on my Gnu Rider's Choice PTX or NS Cobra...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Read every review written, watched all the videos I could find, and now I'm pretty much set on picking up a pair of these. Really just a matter of deciding which color and whether to put them on my Gnu Rider's Choice PTX or NS Cobra...


They dropped their price. No wonder, why would anyone buy it at $20 less than retail


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

When they go down to $200, I'll think about buying them to test them out. Not a knock against the company but it's hard to spend that on new bindings before the proliferation of feedback sets in from this year's continued use.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

biocmp said:


> When they go down to $200, I'll think about buying them to test them out. Not a knock against the company but it's hard to spend that on new bindings before the proliferation of feedback sets in from this year's continued use.


True, especially when you have great options across the price range from Flux, Union, Rome, Ride, etc... Guess we shall see...I'm intrigued. Could be like original BTX/rocker that I hated, or could be like MTX/RC/C2BTX that I loved from the get-go.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've yet to see a bad review. BA liked them, a few on here have liked them, even those crazies over at EL have a review up (someone tried them) and liked them.

My only concern is durability, as I know they've tested them, but will they hold up over a full season in production form.

I'm itching between getting a pair, or Burton Cartels, or sticking with my K2 Uprises which don't fit my boot well.


----------



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> I've yet to see a bad review. BA liked them, a few on here have liked them, even those crazies over at EL have a review up (someone tried them) and liked them.
> 
> My only concern is durability, as I know they've tested them, but will they hold up over a full season in production form.
> 
> I'm itching between getting a pair, or Burton Cartels, or sticking with my K2 Uprises which don't fit my boot well.


I'm curious about this as well.

I'm a lifelong skateboarder and snowboarder, so the idea of a binding that creates a more skate-like feel definitely sounds cool.

But, on the other hand, I'm coming from a set of Ride bindings where the rachet buckle cracked on me, and these look like the buckle releases are plastic, and the frame is a one-piece unit that also looks like plastic (as opposed to bindings with a metal heel cup).

Also, the EVA-rubber base on the binding looks like it is attached at the toe and that's it - I put my boards on a roof rack on my car, generally upside down so the wind is deflected, and wouldn't like the EVA pad flapping out of my binding, potentially buffeted by the wind. Anyone know if it is secured?

I suppose some of these details - I'd expect more from a $220-$240 binding.


----------



## Strewth (Sep 18, 2012)

Just ordered a pair of NOW. Will be intrigued to see if they live up to the hype.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Strewth said:


> Just ordered a pair of NOW. Will be intrigued to see if they live up to the hype.


I can't decide between them either.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

really leaning towards these, I think I'll have REI order them in for me since none of the shops around here have them.


----------

